# Long Term Effectiveness Eco-Complete



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I am in the process of overhauling what was my first planted tank. I originally used laterite & peat moss as the bottom layer followed by a mix of regular gravel & eco-complete. This tank has been established for YEARS (can't remember exactly how many, 3-5, maybe, probably closer to 5.) 

My question is how long does eco-complete retain its effectiveness? Is there any point in keeping it, or better to start fresh?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Eco-Complete is really inert, so it's as effective as you make it. The fact that it's a fired clay means it has a high CEC and can hold onto nutrients for the plants to later use. Once it's supoosed initial source of iron plays out, it will always get replenished anyntime you introduce iron into the tank (through ferts or otherwise).

As long as the substrate you have has not turned into mud/goop, keep it and reuse it. My opinion is that substrates do not expire unless they start to break apart and cloud your water.


----------

